# Chub meat?



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I am in St. George and plan on going ice fishing at fishlake and Joe's valley in a few weeks and want to get some chub meat to use as bait. Is there somewhere you can buy the chubs for bait or do you have to catch them? If you have to catch them does anybody know an easy way/place to catch them? Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any bait on any hook any where in Scofield.




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a wag but with you being in St George I would try Gunlock Reservoir, Quail Creek Reservoir and Sand Hollow Reservoir or even down on the Virgin River. 

Or take a minnow trap to any of the above and get some minnows, odds are they will be a good size so only a couple should work.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I didn't think gunlock, quail or sand hollow had anything besides bluegill or sunfish for minnows, and I thought it was illegal to use those as bait. I thought I could only use the Chub species for bait?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can not use game fish for bait and minnows need to be dead to be used for bait.

Usually if the water has a predatory fish it is going to have some type of "trash" fish. Check out page 13 on the 2019 Fishing Guidebook

https://wildlife.utah.gov/utah-fishing-guidebook.html


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

That's what I thought, no live bait, and no game fish as bait. I can use dead utah chubs at fishlake and Joe's valley. If I wanted to catch them at fishlake how would I target the chubs?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I know a few years back at fish lake,......guys used to catch some perch in the shallower water. 
Then use that for bait going after splake, trout, and lake fish in the deeper water. 
Is that legit Critter ?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say years ago they did. I remember when yellow perch were in the "trash" cataglory. We used to catch them by the buckets full at Deer Creek and if you would walk around and look into the 55 gallon drums for trash they would be full of perch. 

However now yellow perch are considered game fish.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Several items on this thread.

1. Your best bet for getting chub meat down there is probably Sportsmans Warehouse or maybe Hursts. SW usually carries prepackaged frozen baitfish of various sizes.

2. Gunlock, Sand Hollow , and QC do not have appreciable numbers of chubs and other minnows. The bass and panfish keep any there in pretty low numbers. In the day, I have caught numerous chubs in the outflow pools of both Otter Creek and Minersville, if that works for you.

3. RE" Just a wag but with you being in St George I would try Gunlock Reservoir, Quail Creek Reservoir and Sand Hollow Reservoir *or even down on the Virgin River. *

Or take a minnow trap to any of the above and get some minnows, odds are they will be a good size so only a couple should work."

DO NOT catch minnows from the Virgin river for fish bait. There are some protected endangered minnow species in there and if you harvest some for fish bait, you could get heavily fined.

4. When fishing in Fish Lake, it is* legal* to use perch meat as bait. In fact, that is what I usually use for splake to good effect. (Pg. 12 2019 guidebook)

•Dead yellow perch may be used as
bait only in Big Sandwash, Deer
Creek, Echo,* Fish Lake*, Gunnison,
Hyrum, Johnson, Jordanelle,
Mantua, Mill Meadow, Newton,
Pineview, Red Fleet, Rockport,
Starvation, Utah Lake, Willard Bay
and Yuba reservoirs.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

If you want to catch chubs drive up the road an hour and a half to Minersville reservoir. Below the dam under the spillway there is a little pond that is clear full of them. Use a small hook with a piece of night crawler on it and you should catch one every cast. Fish off the bottom with a slow retrieve. Also, make sure you do not take your crawlers anywhere near the actual reservoir side of the **** as it is artificial only.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I only think I have seen sardines at sportsmens and hurst but I will double check for chub. It sounds like otter creek would be a good spot to try and catch some because I will drive right by the outflow on my way to fishlake. Can you catch them through the ice?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You can catch any species of fish below the ice. It only happened once, but I had a channel cat take a bait while ice fishing.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ns450f said:


> Can you catch them through the ice?


If you are referring to Fish lake, there are a few there, but the perch have decimated the chub population and there aren't very many left. So the odds are not in your favor. I've never caught one at Fish Lake.


----------

